# Is having a big eye like this natural?



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 7, 2020)

Doesn't give me any uncanny-valley feelings, tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jan 7, 2020)

Ipd mogger


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Jan 7, 2020)

They're not even homo sapien


----------



## her (Jan 7, 2020)

Swescension said:


> They're not even homo sapien


They are Chad sapien.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 7, 2020)

If blue aliens don't give you uncanny valley vibes you're beyond saving


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 7, 2020)

Prey looks cute.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 7, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> If blue aliens don't give you uncanny valley vibes you're beyond saving


When you watch the movie,

they're pretty photogenic.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 7, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> When you watch the movie,
> 
> they're pretty photogenic.


Height halo


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 7, 2020)

They're still positive tilted.
Note the huge difference coming from the male browridge.


----------



## lemonacid (Jan 27, 2020)

yes, thats why i love my cat


----------



## Catawampus (Jan 27, 2020)

I've never seen avatar


----------



## awkwardlycompatible (Jan 27, 2020)

it isn’t uncanny valley because they look foreign enough to be recognized as a different species


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Jan 27, 2020)

Are you fucking retarded? LOL Are these CGI Aliens natural? No man. they're not


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Jan 27, 2020)

Swescension said:


> They're not even homo sapien


Jfl


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 27, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> If blue aliens don't give you uncanny valley vibes you're beyond saving


sadly, many people here are at that point


----------



## Lifemax (Jan 28, 2020)

Catawampus said:


> I've never seen avatar


It's amazing. There's this disabled manlet veteran and they invite him to try out some hightech new machine. And then he transforms into alien chad and connects his tail dick with flying dragons and with his Stacy gf. In the end he permanently becomes chad I think


----------



## Catawampus (Jan 28, 2020)

Lifemax said:


> It's amazing. There's this disabled manlet veteran and they invite him to try out some hightech new machine. And then he transforms into alien chad and connects his tail dick with flying dragons and with his Stacy gf. In the end he permanently becomes chad I think


Jfl, sounds like an inels dream come true


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 28, 2020)

Pandora belongs to the mighty white man




Chad mogs those blue monkeys


----------

